# Pewlife basics



## “The Old Man” (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 11, 2020)

8.5/10 good meme

1.5 points taken off because the pew device is shooting an entire cartridge - bullet, casing, everything


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 11, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> 8.5/10 good meme
> 
> 1.5 points taken off because the pew device is shooting an entire cartridge - bullet, casing, everything



Your pew glock doesn't!?!?!?  You may want to take it to a pew mechanic.....


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 11, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Your pew glock doesn't!?!?!?  You may want to take it to a pew mechanic.....


Oh no


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 11, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> 8.5/10 good meme
> 
> 1.5 points taken off because the pew device is shooting an entire cartridge - bullet, casing, everything


case less ammo


----------



## x SF med (Apr 14, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> 8.5/10 good meme
> 
> 1.5 points taken off because the pew device is shooting an entire cartridge - bullet, casing, everything



Nice way to ruin a pew-fectly good meme...  don't you know that fast pew is a kahr-tridge?  
Maybe you need a new Sig-nature, you're being a  bit Sauer.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 14, 2020)

x SF med said:


> Nice way to ruin a pew-fectly good meme...  don't you know that fast pew is a kahr-tridge?
> Maybe you need a new Sig-nature, you're being a  bit Sauer.


That was filthy!


----------



## GOTWA (Apr 14, 2020)

x SF med said:


> Nice way to ruin a pew-fectly good meme...  don't you know that fast pew is a kahr-tridge?
> Maybe you need a new Sig-nature, you're being a  bit Sauer.


Oh lord. Someone call 1-911 'cause @x SF med has lost his head space and timing.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 17, 2020)




----------

